# colour changes



## Ruby R (Aug 5, 2010)

This is our 2 week old cockapoo puppy but i've heard that they tend to change colour as they get older, can anyone tell me what colour i can expect her to be and what age will the colour be chaged by


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i would say she will stay the same coulor maby gett a little lighter. 

id say she might look like my brothers girlfriends mum and dads dog










Gypsy changed colour, but we could tell that was going to happen from an early age. 


this was Gypsy as a puppy


----------



## Ruby R (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks, i guess its all just a waiting game then!!!!!


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm going with Green! 
Darla is a chocolate and when she was a really young she was so dark she was almost black. She has now lightened up a bit and has a litlle bit of ginger in her muzzle (7 months old now)


----------



## Ruby R (Aug 5, 2010)

Morph said:


> I'm going with Green!
> Darla is a chocolate and when she was a really young she was so dark she was almost black. She has now lightened up a bit and has a litlle bit of ginger in her muzzle (7 months old now)


Green...lol now that i'd like to see!!!!


----------

